# Planning Electric Gokart



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cleaning kart now. Will take pics if anyone wants....


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

loki7714 said:


> Cleaning kart now. Will take pics if anyone wants....


Hi loki, 
Nice looking kart, I would go for a 7 inch series wound motor. The series controller are much cheaper and easy to install. 
Waiting for the rest of the photo's. 

Albano


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Will put pics up tomorrow. Class now. Cleaned it up all right. Oh and gas engine is 5 hp not 30. Tecumseh made it.


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, it is missing a couple wheels im bringing them to the tire shop soon to get them to pt them back on the rim.
Also took seat off for a good cleaning.


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

What hp range should i be looking for to get close to original performance? 5hp?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice little project there.

5hp electric will be much more potent then the original 5hp ICE.

I have a 3.1hp motor in my tractor project and it pulls little wheelies just on a 12v starter battery and a switch. It is running 32" rear tyres too.


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> Nice little project there.
> 
> 5hp electric will be much more potent then the original 5hp ICE.
> 
> I have a 3.1hp motor in my tractor project and it pulls little wheelies just on a 12v starter battery and a switch. It is running 32" rear tyres too.


Lmao!!! Tractor wheelies! Hilarious!!!


----------



## mech head (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here to DIY Electric Car. My senior design group is planning on converting a carter Turbo Tiger to a series hybrid. We have a pull start 3.5 hp Tecumseh as well. I was wondering...how might one control the ICE? Is there a throttle control that can be operated by a motor controller? We are baffled as to our options. 

What does something like this do? It's the ET-126.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

mech head said:


> I'm new here to DIY Electric Car. My senior design group is planning on converting a carter Turbo Tiger to a series hybrid. We have a pull start 3.5 hp Tecumseh as well. I was wondering...how might one control the ICE? Is there a throttle control that can be operated by a motor controller? We are baffled as to our options.
> 
> What does something like this do? It's the ET-126.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


You probably want to start your own thread, rather than piggybacking on someone else's.


----------



## mech head (Sep 25, 2011)

Anaerin said:


> You probably want to start your own thread, rather than piggybacking on someone else's.


word


----------



## Thesarge7 (Aug 2, 2019)

You mentioned solar panel? This is what I have on a 3-wheel motocar . It charges a 300 watt/60 volt system. I have 5- deep cycle 12 volt batteries. It does keep the batteries charged. I rarely have to plug it in. I have a charger in there as well. Anyways, kind of big, but I think this is what you would need.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

They might have needed that 11 years ago when they first asked.


----------



## Thesarge7 (Aug 2, 2019)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> They might have needed that 11 years ago when they first asked.


I realized that after I posted. Time flies!! And at least someone still reads the replies.


----------

